# Smoked Stuffed Mushrooms



## jerry reddick

I have been making these for years and are always a hit.  I decided to kick it up a notch and do them on the smoker this time.  :)

They are a simple recipe.

Jimmy Dean Sausage cooked up until all pink is gone.  Add cream cheese and stuff the mushrooms with the mixture.













P1013355.JPG



__ jerry reddick
__ Sep 30, 2013






Pre-Smoked













P1013357.JPG



__ jerry reddick
__ Sep 30, 2013






Smoked about an hour after everything else was done and resting.  I through some apple chips just after putting them on.  Smoker Temp was 225 - 250.


----------



## rdknb

Yum, they look very good, well done


----------



## old bones

Those really look good.   I'll bet the smoke gives them that little extra touch.  Nice Job!  
Thanks for Posting

John


----------



## saltytim

Jerry very nice, gonna try soon!!


----------



## spaceman74

those look so good. Going to do that next weekend.


----------



## mommaloock

I think I'll try these today! Have you ever stuffed them with crab meat? I'm not sure how that would taste smoked.


----------



## saltytim

Can't wait to try, I  haven't smoked anything in seven months! Thats about to change!


----------



## james1nc

Nice job Jerry .  and thank you very much I have been looking for an appetizer to smoke and I think this a long with bacon wrapped jalapeno's will do the trick,


----------



## the1pearson

I can testify for the smoked blue crab stuffing!!! Add cream cheese, breadcrumbs and blue cheese or ranch dressing with Parmesan chz... It's my favorite stuffing for mushrooms.


----------



## knifebld

Awesome Jerry! Saving the thread to try these over the weekend. Thanks!


----------



## smoked alaskan

Those look awesome !  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'm gonna do this tonight except with fresh smoked salmon / cream cheese stuffing as a side for my first smoked game hens. Will post the Q view after it's done.


----------



## cmayna

smoked alaskan said:


> Those look awesome !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna do this tonight except with fresh smoked salmon / cream cheese stuffing as a side for my first smoked game hens. Will post the Q view after it's done.


That's exactly what I was considering doing this weekend since I just smoked a bunch of Salmon this past weekend.  Yum!


----------



## brooksy

Look pretty good. Love some stuffed fungus!


----------

